# Report on activities of Canadian O-boats both Cold War and afterwards.



## Colin Parkinson (24 Mar 2019)

Enjoy, i found it quite interesting. The use of subs/aircraft is quite good and the lessons learned about the Fisheries patrols is quite enlightening and likely as relevant now as it was then.

https://www.cnrs-scrn.org/northern_mariner/vol23/tnm_23_367-398.pdf


----------



## JMCanada (24 Mar 2019)

Interesting indeed.

Let me introduce a question... any of you would imagine that the first military submarine was invented in Spain as far as in 1888?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_submarine_Peral

"The first fully capable military submarine, she was launched 8 September 1888. She had one torpedo tube (and two torpedoes) and an air regeneration system. Her hull shape, propeller, and cruciform external controls anticipated later designs.(...) With fully charged batteries, she was the fastest submarine yet built".

From those years also... not so much known is that Destroyers were originally designed as ocean-going fast torpedo gunboats . These were first built in England for the spanish navy according to spanish designs and specifications. First unit (naming the class) was " Destructor" (literally, destroyer).

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_warship_Destructor


----------



## JMCanada (29 Mar 2019)

A little bit more about subs. Hope you enjoy the reading.

https://www.casematepublishing.co.uk/blog/2018/01/23/how-do-submarines-deal-with-sewage/

The uninformed citizen may imagine that men in submarines worry about sinking or the morality of launching nuclear weapons. Nothing could be further from the truth. Their main concerns are food, sewage and movies.


----------

